# nach emerge --sync ; emerge -uaDvN world haeufig nur rebuild

## pieter_parker

in den vergangen wochen hab ich mehrfach beobachtet das nach einem

emerge --sync ; emerge -uaDvN world

pakete einfach nur neugebaut werden wollen ohne das ein update statfindet

ich habe zwischenseitlich nichts am system veraendert (ausser gesurft, emails gelesen, textverarbeitung gemacht und musik gehoert)

ist das normal ? wenn warum ist das so ?

----------

## ScytheMan

ein 

```
equery d $neuinstalliertes_paket
```

 + blick in den changelog der pakete die dies benötigen sollte deine neugier befriedigen

ansonsten wär ein konkretes beispiel nett.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Manchmal ändern sich die USE Flags, die als Default vorgegeben werden. Aber das sind sehr wenige. Also in mindestens 90% Updates, der Rest rebuilds wegen neuer Flags.

----------

## pieter_parker

nach dem 

emerge --sync ; emerge -uaDvN world

stand gestern bei mir:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.8  USE="nls%* -debug" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] ^C

Exiting on signal 2
```

equery d x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.8

sagt:

```
[ Searching for packages depending on x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.8... ]

kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.3-r1 (x11-libs/libXpm)

media-libs/gd-2.0.35-r1 (xpm? x11-libs/libXpm)

net-misc/nx-3.4.0 (x11-libs/libXpm)

x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1 (>=x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7)

x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.7 (x11-libs/libXpm)
```

den letzten sync vor diesem hatte ich vor 2 oder 3 oder 4 tagen gemacht

wo sollte im chanlog etwas stehen das sich von vor z.b. 4 tagen bis gestern etwas geaendert hat ?

----------

## Finswimmer

26 Dec 2009; <solar@gentoo.org> libXpm-3.5.8.ebuild:

  The gettext dep should be wrapped with the nls use flag

aus

/usr/portage/x11-libs/libXpm/ChangeLog

easy, or?

----------

## pieter_parker

ja irgendwie jetzt schon

wie kann es sein auf pc-1 linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 seit november verfuergbar ist und auf pc-2 der heute erst mit kam ? obwohl auf beiden systemen 1x woechentlich ein emerge --sync ; emerge -uaDvN world gemacht wird ?

----------

## firefly

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> ja irgendwie jetzt schon
> 
> wie kann es sein auf pc-1 linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 seit november verfuergbar ist und auf pc-2 der heute erst mit kam ? obwohl auf beiden systemen 1x woechentlich ein emerge --sync ; emerge -uaDvN world gemacht wird ?

 

kann es sein, dass auf pc-1 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources in /etc/portage/package.keywords eingetragen wurde?

----------

## R.Aven

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> ja irgendwie jetzt schon
> 
> wie kann es sein auf pc-1 linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 seit november verfuergbar ist und auf pc-2 der heute erst mit kam ? obwohl auf beiden systemen 1x woechentlich ein emerge --sync ; emerge -uaDvN world gemacht wird ?

 

Evtl eine andere Profileinstellung mit einhergehender Maskierung:

```
eselect profile list
```

----------

## pieter_parker

nein, sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ist nicht in /etc/portage/package.keywords bei pc-1 eingetragen

ne beide system nutzen das gleiche profil

[2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop *

----------

## pieter_parker

wie kann es sein das auf einem sys der kernel spaeter als auf dem anderen sys verfuegbar ist ?

----------

## firefly

zeig mal die ausgabe von emerge --info von beiden systemen.

----------

## pieter_parker

pc1:

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================                                          

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13  

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 29 Dec 2009 18:15:03 +0000                                                         

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                               

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                               

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r2                                                                             

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4                                                                       

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7                                                                                

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                              

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                                               

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                                

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                         

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sql sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis webkit win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard vmmouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vmware vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

pc2:

```
emerge --info                                                

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================                                          

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13  

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 29 Dec 2009 17:15:02 +0000                                                         

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                               

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                               

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r2                                                                             

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4                                                                                 

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7                                                                                

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                              

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                                               

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                                

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                         

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                                            

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                               

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fts3 gdbm gif gmplayer gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal hddtemp iconv id3tag ipv6 jpeg kde ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad matroska mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session smp spell spl sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis wavpack webkit win32codecs wma wxwindows x264 x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" FRITZCAPI_CARDS="fcpci" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

